# Villa Prices In Hurgarda?



## kim konnoris (Jan 19, 2008)

ANYONE KNOW WHAT THE BEST VILLA DEALS/PRICES ARE IN HURGARDA?

LOOKING FOR 3/4 BED, GARDEN OR ROOF TERRACE {AS WE HAVE A DOG}
SEEN UNFINISHED ONES ON WEB, IN HURGARDA FOR AROUND THE £36,000GBP MARK. AND ANOTHER £15 TO £20,OOOGBP TO FINISH.

ALL INFO APPRECIATED.


Kim


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

kim konnoris said:


> ANYONE KNOW WHAT THE BEST VILLA DEALS/PRICES ARE IN HURGARDA?
> 
> LOOKING FOR 3/4 BED, GARDEN OR ROOF TERRACE {AS WE HAVE A DOG}
> SEEN UNFINISHED ONES ON WEB, IN HURGARDA FOR AROUND THE £36,000GBP MARK. AND ANOTHER £15 TO £20,OOOGBP TO FINISH.
> ...


Suggest you try the sister site Kim that deals in property ... not generally allowed to post commercial URL's within the forums here 

Overseas Property Investment Forum - The Totally Property Overseas Real Estate Forum


----------



## kim konnoris (Jan 19, 2008)

thank you, i didn't know. sorry.


----------



## gathanasious (Jan 20, 2008)

*Best*

HI
Kim
Best now in Hurghada for villas is Mubarak7 and prices there for half villas, 250 Square meters, 2 floors with roof, and you are able to make a Garden and swimming pool, 4 bedrooms, 2- 3 bathrooms, location 20-30 minutes from hurghada Airport some might have sea view from the Roof prices from 450000 Egyptian pound to 500000 Egyptian Pound, not finished, and for finishing costs from 30000 Euro till 40000 Euro for superlux finishing including Swimming pool and Garden. i think i realy can help and i would be able to help if interested as i live in Hurghada.


----------



## kim konnoris (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks, lyndsay552 is looking at them next week, and she will let me know what they are like, and prices etc; thank you kim


----------

